# Northcentral Maltese Rescue Auction Items Needed



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue's annual picnic will be June 25, and we are looking for auction items - especially Maltese-themed items. Let me know if you have anything and I'll forward the address you can mail them to. 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

What type of items are you looking for?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

kd1212 said:


> What type of items are you looking for?


In the past we've had everything from grooming supplies to car seats to gift cards. Items should be related to Maltese and should be new.


----------

